# Meyer Pump on fisher plow?



## rclay11541 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey guys,

I got a new one for ya.

Im trying to mount a meyers E-47H Pump on my conventional fisher plow setup. The problem is that the E-47 dosen't have enough lift in the vertical ram to raise the plow more than five or so inches off the ground. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem and if so how you fixed it.

Thanks ,

Ryan


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

they did make an e47h and you could swap parts to your e47 all you need is -15204-cylinder tank-15205-cylinder-15206-ram-15760-spacer-everything else is the same,those are meyer part #'s


----------



## rclay11541 (Oct 26, 2004)

i have a e-47H.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you ever figure out a solution?

I did exactly the same thing. 
Old Fisher conventional & an E47 
It lifts about 9" off the ground.... 

I plan to use it just for personal use, so it's good 4 now. 

but wouldn't mind it higher... 

gotta put on my thinkin cap...

wesport


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

you could make the lift arm longer....so it has a larger travel distance even tho the ram still extends the same amount.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

imdawrlus;329663 said:


> you could make the lift arm longer....so it has a larger travel distance even tho the ram still extends the same amount.


I was thinking of moving the piston back, so it picks up the fisher arm higher.. maybe..

heres of pic. of the Frankenstien plow now... 





wesport


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

move it back that should get you a couple more inches


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

why not just slip a pipe over the ram and a piece inside to get the height you want


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there is company called burquip.com would fish meyer plows look them up


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

wirenut;331013 said:


> why not just slip a pipe over the ram and a piece inside to get the height you want


The Meyers pump only raises 6"

If I slip a pipe over the ram, you still get 6" of lift... you just adust the chain differently...
I think the only answer is to set back the pump as suggested.

I will try to get R done this weekend & post a picture with the result..


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

Made a new mount to move the piston back farther.
Works great now. Lifts the A-frame right up to the stoppers.
wesport wesport

now wheres the Snow?


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

just checkin in...

its been a while.

the old fisher/meyers hybrid is still doing well.

but I DO need an angle cylinder... 

if anyone in connecticut has a good used one... give me a PM 
or if anyone knows the best place (cheapest) to get a replacement...

thank you. Thumbs Up


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice setup you have. Would you mind telling me what you need to creat your fisher meyer contraption?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

John T;1227187 said:


> just checkin in...
> 
> its been a while.
> 
> ...


What town in CT. are you in. 
T.J.


----------

